# Oh how i love you Oxazepam.



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

15mg-25mg, strong enough to make you feel aaaaaaaight, weak enough to not make you fall asleep. It?s a benzo.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

you wont get me telling you not to take it.


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

My favourite benzo, pretty weak if you compare to the more usual ones. But it deff gives me the best high!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Love your nickname Glosoli. Lets be bestest of friends!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

woah cool! we were just talking about glosoli yesterday.


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, glad to hear! Ofcourse, best friends <3 Sigur


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Just had 30mg of this and listening to Wolves In The Throneroom and got some delicious food on the way, life is GOOD


----------

